# smear tests and TTC naturally



## goldbunny

Last week i went to the GP to book a blood test and she said i was overdue a smear test so i booked one for tomorrow.
But this month we're 'trying naturally' while i wait to find out if i can do IVF again. I think i ovulated last friday or saturday - is it 'safe' to have a smear test or should i wait until i'm not TTC? I don't want to have the smear test if it would stop me getting pregnant or potentially cause an embryo/sperm to fall out.. 

I also feel like cancelling it because it seems pointless - if they found out i had cancer they probably wouldn't let me have IVF and the IVF is more important... but i'm scared the GP will think i'm being unhelpful if i don't have the test.. i'm well overdue it...
anyone any experience of having smear tests while doing IVF/TTCnaturally?


----------



## Maisyz

Goldbunny, have the smear test. I know you say the IVF is more important but it isn't, you are. I can really speak from experience on this one as I had an abnormal smear before I started IVF, it was stage 3 CIN in the end and sorted out. I spent 8 weeks worried stupid that I could have cancer and trust me you do not want to be in that position but equally if I hadn't discovered it when I did it could have progressed and been full blown cancer by now. My IVF was delayed for a little while after I had teh LLETZ done but it hasn't had a massive impact on the whole journey, in fact less delay than there has to be between cycles if I recall correctly.

Please get it done. I'm sure you're DH will say the same as me, that actually you're the most important thing. Chances are you'll get the all clear anyway.

Maisy x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Please please have the smear done. Stupidly I ignored my smears for 7 years, I only had it done because my GP told me she wouldn't give me any further investigations into our fertility until that was done. It turns out I had abnormal cells. Carried on having abnormal, borderline and CIN1 results for the next 4 years! Thankfully now it seems to have cleared up on its own although i'm still having biopsies every 6 months to make sure it doesn't turn nasty without my consultant or me knowing. I'm due to start IVF in the next few months after holding for almost a year while we waited to see what my cervix was playing at. 

You are so much more important than the IVF at this point hun. What if you went ahead with the treatment and it worked only to find out your darling little miracle  might not have a Mommy there to watch them grow up... I know its not what anyone wants to think about or hear but its the truth, (my consultant said the same thing to me as i didn't want to wait at first either because we were due to sign consent forms the following week). After talking to DF we knew the right choice was to put my physical health before our hopes and dreams.

Like Maisy has said its highly likely you'll get the all clear anyway 

 hun


----------



## Dudders

Hi goldbunny,

I know exactly how you feel on this one.  I was filling out my forms before starting our IVF treatment and it asked for my last smear date - and I discovered it was 4 years ago!  I'm a born worrier and contemplated what date to put on the form - I mean they might not check it at all .... but then they might and there is a national register with all our smear info on, so they could if they wanted to.  I struggled with the decision though as I'd had abnormal cells and a colposcopy in the past and I was really very scared that it would come back abnormal again and they'd stop me having the IVF at all.  In the end though, my conscience prevailed - I just didn't want to lie to my clinic as I think mutual trust is very important.  As it turned out, all the worrying was for absolutely nothing, the smear was fine and if it hadn't been, my consultant would have worked it out with me because I was upfront about it.  In terms of any risks to a potential embie, I don't believe there is any real risk - I've certainly never been asked to have a smear at a particular time in my cycle.


----------



## Toad76

We are still in the ttc naturally bracket, whilst undergoing the barrage of tests and mine just came up, so I booked in and went. The nurse wouldn't do it if there was a change I could be positive, and said I would have to book back in for the next month, and use protection until I had the smear. Apparently there is no evidence that it does affect anything, but that they don't like to take the chance. 

Guess it's a matter of judgement then if you have a cycle coming up. Don't want to not have it done, but then you don't want to jeopardise your IVF. Can you ask your doc what they think is best at this stage?


----------



## Sheilaweb

When I began my treatment, I opted to take an early smear test, as I wasn't due to have my next smear until - hopefully fingers crossed I was pregnant.... in the majority of cases, there's nothing at all to worry about, but the girls have given you sound advice.... you are the most important thing.  
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## lily1980

I was due my smear in December and at the time we were TTC naturally. The nurse said they prefer not to do it if you could be pregnant but that any risk was minimal. Anyway I was convinced that I wasn't pregnant as was due period and had spotting which was normal for me up to one week before period due. Happily my period didn't arrive and I'm now almost 14 weeks pregnant and the test didn't upset things. Your health is an absolute priority and you need to ensure your body is in best health before starting treatment. Where I live the fertility clinic insist you have an up to date smear as part of your tests. X


----------



## goldbunny

i had the smear test done but i wish i hadn't as i had a lot of brown watery discharge afterwards (sorry, i know,TMI) so i'm worried there's something wrong now. Plus she kept asking me if i was taking any hormones and i have never been asked that before so that's worrying me too now! I'm also terrified they'll say something is wrong and that i won't be allowed IVF... desperately want to believe that i'm pregnant which i guess is normal after a miscarriage... of course it's so unlikely as to be nearly impossible! 
guess i just have to wait for the test results.


----------

